# Question about pigeon eggs



## Pidgington (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi, on July 19th, I discovered 2 pigeons taking day and night shifts to incubate a chick and an egg on my balcony, quite high up and away from the road. The chick is doing very well now, and the other day I peaked round the corner to the floor of my balcony, right next to the door here, and saw it open its peepers for the first time.

Seeing this happen so close up is very new to me. And it's the unhatched egg that gives me concern, as it hasn't hatched yet, and sometimes the the parents aren't incubating it, and focusing more on their living chick, which is a great thing too! As at least one of them is thriving if the other doesn't hatch. But yeah, I wonder if the egg will hatch at all, and if the parents are meant to incubate it round the clock. It's a very warm summer here right now, hovering between 80 and 85F.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Paragon Loft (Jun 27, 2009)

if they are regular pigeons like the one you see in parks the babies usually hatch with in a day from the other if is longer than that the other egg may be no good.good luck.


----------

